# [SOLVED] Unable to format or access 2 USB drives(16+32 gb)



## Titas (Aug 8, 2009)

:sigh:, hi! i am having 2 usb drives one is of trancend 16gb and another kingston 32gb, i had made almost the same mistake in case of both,

1. the trancend pen dive was tansferring some items, when by mistake i powered off my laptop. when later tried to access it, it was undetected in my desktop while it was detected in my laptop but it was inaccessible and in properties it was shown as full i have tried to format it from my computer and by running command prompt, but msg came windows is unable to access the drive. i even tried to format by booting into safe mode with command prompt but still failed even chkdsk was of no use

2. the kingston pendrive was being formatted in my laptop and taking too much time, when i stopped it! after that when i insert the drive the computer shows "you need to format the disk in drive J: before you can use it. Do you want to format it?" then when I select to format disk, it shows "Windows can't format J Check to see that the disk and drive are connected properly,make sure that the disk is not read-only,and then try again.For more information,search Help for read-only files and how to change them".
even when i tried by running cmd it shows "windows was unable to format the drive", earlier when i used chkdsk it said file system contains errors, now it shows "chkdsk is not available for raw drives"

DESKTOP:
Motherboard:GF7050V-M7 SE
Ram:zion 3gb
Processor: Pentium4 (3ghz)
Graphics Card: GeForce 9400gt 1gb ddr2
psu:frontech (model: ATXP4 POWER SUPPLY JIL-2410) 400W
OS: WINDOWS 7 Ultimate

LAPTOP:
DELL STUDIO 1558
Processor: Intel Core i3
Ram: 4gb
Graphics: 1gb
OS: WINDOWS 7 Home Premium(supplied by dell)

Can't i ever use my pen drives again(16+32 gb are at stake), i require the frequently at my job, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!:sad:


----------



## Titas (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Unable to format or access 2 USB drives(16+32 gb)*

Thanks, but i have found the reply myself while browsing net today

1. for trancend flash drives
*goto JetFlash Online Recovery 
*download the program and run it
*Windows 7 (Administrator rights required, must turn off UAC)
*at least this worked for me after so many failures

2. for other flash drives
*goto Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd
*click on the picture to download the program and run it
*select the drive and format it
*it worked like a charm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Unable to format or access 2 USB drives(16+32 gb)*

glad you have it sorted


----------

